# Alpine IVA-W502 double din SMD button colour change?



## TEGBOY (May 4, 2008)

Hi all, has anyone had experience with changing the button colour on the Alpine double din screens? Currently mine is blue, however my car dash illumination is green. I have spoken with Alpine Australia and they were not interested with providing advice on how to remove the front tilting screen to access the buttons.

I know they are SMD's so they shouldn't prove too hard to replace its just more a question to see if anyone has tried this modification.









Please note this isn't my headunit, just an example shot of the unit. I want to change the bottom row of buttons from blue to green. The display I can change to a green background which is fine.

Any tips or tricks would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Clint


----------



## aV8ter (Sep 4, 2009)

I have a W505 and figured they couldn't be changed. I would love to switch them to amber though if it is possible.

They sell the whole front face on PAC(for less than $40 if I remember correctly) so it must be easily removable. I might give it a shot when I pull the W505 out of my car.


----------

